# Flies flies flies



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

My dog spends his day in our back yard. Every summer when the weather gets hot flies start sitting on his ears and eating them out. I have no idea how to stop them i tried washing him more than once a day now and still every time i finish flies come back and stick on his big ears again. Tried putting some antiseptic solution on the ears. It does nothing. My dog is being eaten by flies help me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

A big component of dealing with flies is environmental control.

Immediately remove and dispose of fly-attractants (animal waste, etc), and use tight fitting lids on all trash cans. Diatomaceous earth has some uses, a few of us commented on this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...using-de-de-worm-reduce-fly-population-2.html

I really recommend disposable traps, I linked to some in the above thread. They are non-toxic and they work. Follow the recommendations on the package about where to hang them (height, sun/shade), making sure your dog doesn't have access to it.

Here's a link with some more opinions about SWAT. If your dog is left unattended, it's extra important that you only use this where your dog can't lick it off: 
Anyone us Swat on their dogs - Health and Genetics - BC Boards


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mane N Tail Pro-Tect Spray. Amazon carries it. Really good stuff.

It helps with fly strikes, healing. Don't think it would prevent them.

https://www.amazon.com/Mane-Tail-Pr...rds=mane+n+tail+medicated+dog+and+horse+spray


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

A little petroleum jelly on the tips of the ears will prevent the flies from being able to get to the flesh on your dog's ears. It might be messy, but it works. 

Swat works, too, but I have found that the plain petroleum jelly works just as well.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

They make stuff to put on horses ear tips to keep flies from biting.

https://www.amazon.com/Farnam-SWAT-...D=41v19bsmuSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If you can set up an outdoor fan for your dog, they wont bother him if he lies in the airflow.


----------



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

For those who have encountered this problem. I found the perfect solution. It’s called ‘dectrol’ here but the molecule is «*deltaméthrine*» u can look for the product containing that molecule in your own pharmacies. 
It works like magic no flies have came even close to Vlad for like a month now ! 
U dilute it to like 1% concentration or less ( ask the vet). because it’s very strong product. and you poor along the back and around the back of his ears. And it will repell flies for a very long time. 
Ps: dont let him lick it or get it into his eyes it’s toxic. 
Other then that no more flies around his ears in this hot weather. Effective ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

